# Meetings > Ομάδες Εργασίας >  Ομάδα Media Streaming

## mindfox

Το παρόν αποτελεί πρόσκληση σε όσους ενδιαφέρονται και μπορούν να προσφέρουν τεχνογνωσία και εργασία με σκοπό να συντονίζουμε και να υλοποιούμε διάφορα projects που αφορούν το Media Streaming.
Μεταξύ αυτών είναι το VoIP, Video Conferencing, Radio & Video Broadcasting κλπ.

Νομίζω πως το 1ο project με το οποίο θα πρέπει να ασχοληθούμε, είναι η ομαλή μετάβαση από H.323 σε SIP, κατορθώνοντας να κρατήσουμε backward compatibility με τις H.323 συσκευές που υπάρχουν και δεν αναβαθμίζονται.

Επίσης, με την ένωση των δικτύων της Θεσσαλονίκης και της Αθήνας (αλλά και όλων όσων προκύψουν στο μέλλον), υπάρχει και το θέμα επικοινωνίας μεταξύ μας (φωνητικής προφανώς) την οποία θα πρέπει να σχεδιάσουμε, συντονίσουμε και υλοποιήσουμε σαν λύση.

Τι λέτε λοιπόν; Ανοίξαμε και σας περιμένουμε...

Υ.Γ. Μη στείλετε PM για συμμετοχή (εκτός αν υπάρχει απορία σχετική) γιατί θα μπλέξω... Θα προτιμούσα να γνωστοποιούσατε το ενδιαφέρον συμμετοχής σας στην ομάδα, εδώ.

----------


## wiresounds

Θείο, θείο, εγώ.  ::

----------


## ice

Με μεγαλη χαρα να βοηθησω και εγω σε αυτο το project .

----------


## fantomduck

για τις τηλεφωνικες αναβαθμίσεις δυστηχως δε μορω να σας βοηθησω. οσον αφορα ομως το media streaming πολυ ευχαριστως μιας και ειναι ο τομέας με τον οποίο ασχολούμαι τον τελευταίο 1 χρόνο. 


φιλικα,

E.D

----------


## Ifaistos

Τα μεγάλα πνευματα....

Μια και το Σ/Κ είχα μια συζήτηση με τον jabarlee σχετικά με το θέμα των streaming servers (σκέφτομαι να βάλω και εγώ έναν), τι λέτε να κανονίσουμε μια συναντισούλα την Τετάρτη το απόγευμα στο Σύλλογο ?

----------


## mindfox

Πολύ ωραια ιδέα Στέλιο.

Όσοι λοιπόν ενδιαφέρεστε να συμμετάσχετε σε αυτή την ομάδα (προσέξτε, δεν είναι μόνο για VoIP, αλλά καλύπτει όλο το media κομμάτι).

Το μόνο κομμάτι που δεν καλύπτουμε 100% θα είναι το δικτυακό, κάτι στο οποίο θα πρέπει να συνεργαστούμε (εφόσον το θέλει φυσικά) και η ομάδα BGP.

Τετάρτη λοιπόν, κατά τις 18:00 ή 19:00 είναι καλά;

----------


## lambrosk

Εγώ δεν έχω ιδέα αλλά πολύ θα ήθελα να μάθω και να προσπαθήσω να βοηθήσω...

Εσείς, με ξέρετε , αν νομίζετε ότι θα σας "καθυστερώ" πείτε μου και δεν έρχομαι.... no problem κατανόηση υπάρχει, αν όμως πιστεύετε ότι δεν θα σας ενοχλήσω τότε πείτε μου έστω να έρθω και να ακούσω...

 ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Νομίζω ότι μια πρώτη συνάντηση θα πρέπει να είναι "ανοικτή" για όλους.
Οπότε όσι πιστοί.... το δρόμο τον ξέρετε  ::

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Συμφωνώ με Ifaisto...Ας βάλουμε κάτω οτι ξέρει ο καθένας (έστω και λίγα) να δούμε και βλέπουμε.....

----------


## fantomduck

καλημέρα σε όλους,
Για την Τετάρτη έχω ήδη κλείσει μια συνάντηση. Αν ξεμπερδέψω νωρίς πολύ ευχαρίστως. Σε κάθε περίπτωση θα προσπαθήσω να σας βοηθήσω.

E.D

----------


## mindfox

Επιτρέψτε μου να ξεκαθαρίσω κάτι...

Δεν είπα να γίνει κλειστή συνάντηση, αλλά δεν θα γίνει και ανοιχτή.

Με λίγα λόγια, δεν είναι workshop, δεν είναι fest, δεν είναι σεμινάρειο, δεν είναι μπάτε σκύλοι αλλέστε...

Είναι μια προσπάθεια να δημιουργηθεί μια ομάδα που θα κάνει δουλειά στο δίκτυο.

Αν πιστεύεις (ναι, σε εσένα που με διαβάζεις το λέω  ::  ) ότι μπορείς να προσφέρεις και έχεις γνώση σε κάτι από τα παραπάνω, έλα. Είσαι ευπρόσδεκτος.

Το να μαζευτούμε ένα τσούρμο άνθρωποι, που ο καθένας θα λέει το μακρύ και το κοντό του, είτε μέσα στον ενθουσιασμό του, είτε από αμάθεια ή ακόμα χειρότερο ημιμάθεια, τότε...
Δεν γίνεται δουλειά έτσι.

Πάντως εγώ προσωπικά δηλώνω πως σαφώς και επιτρέπονται οι παρατηρητές, όμως αν είμαστε υπεράριθμοι, θα μου επιτρέψετε να σας αφήσω να στέκεστε όρθιοι και αμίλητοι.

Μη με παρεξηγήτε, αλλά δεν μπορεί να γίνει όπως είχε γίνει και στη συνάντηση για τους 5 γίγα, που ήταν χάβρα Ιουδαίων.

Για το καλό του δικτύου είναι η συνάντηση, όχι για το χαβαλέ μας (καλα, όχι ΜΟΝΟ για το χαβαλέ μας)

----------


## socrates

Συμφωνώ με τον Ήφαιστο ότι πρέπει να γίνει μία συνάντηση και να πούμε το τι έχει γίνει και το τι θέλουμε να γίνει, μαζί με τους προβληματισμούς μας.

Όποια ομάδα και να φτιαχτεί θα πρέπει να έχει καλή συνεργασία, να εμφανίζει έργο και να μπορεί να διαδώσει την πληροφορία και στους υπόλοιπους. Αυτονόητο; Εχμμμ όχι πάντα! Μια πολυπληθής ομάδα δεν θα φέρει τα επιθυμητά αποτελέσματα εκτός αν χωριστεί σε μικρά groups 2-3 ατόμων που θα αναλαμβάνουν ένα συγκεκριμένο αντικείμενο να το βγάλουν εις πέρας και φυσικά θα υπάρχει κάποιος συντονισμός (το δύσκολο κομμάτι).

Στην συνάντηση θα δοθεί το πλαίσιο που πρέπει να κινηθούμε και τα προβλήματα που πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσουμε.

Από εκεί και πέρα, κατά την δικιά μου γνώμη, η ομάδα θα υφίσταται όταν αρχίσει να εμφανίζεται έργο. Η εμπειρία μου, μου λέει ότι μια απλή δήλωση ενδιαφέροντος όπως κάνουμε και εμείς εδώ δεν αρκεί, από την άλλη είναι και μία καλή αφορμή για να ξεκινήσουμε projectακια και έτσι πρέπει να το δούμε.

----------


## Ifaistos

btw έχει κάποιος από αυτούς που σκοπεύουν να έεθουν κλειδιά ?
Αν όχι θα πρέπει να βρούμε από Κλαδάκη ή καποιον άλλο

----------


## mindfox

Ωχ, με έπιασες αδιάβαστο Στέλιο...

Εγώ δεν έχω κλειδιά. Ιδέες;

----------


## wiresounds

Έχω guys

----------


## wiresounds

> Τετάρτη λοιπόν, κατά τις 18:00 ή 19:00 είναι καλά;


Τελικά τι ώρα θα μαζευτούμε ;

Έχουμε και υποχρεώσεις μετά.  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Η συνάντηση είναι για τις 18:30

----------

